# cueball44



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

hi, is ther anyone who served on the 'HUMBER GUARDIAN' bouy vessel,1978 to 1981 under 'CAPTAIN FAIRLEY' also spurn lightship and the middle witton lightship which is now a' houseboat,training vessel' named AUDREY, thanks W.HAWKER.(Thumb)


----------

